# what tree is this leaf from?



## deevo (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay, so I can't find the name of the tree this leaf belongs to! I looked in all my books and tree id guide. Anyone shed some light? First I thought it was a honey locust...but it's not.  It's a large tree that I am doing some dead wooding on next week. It's all going to come down eventually due to it's deteriorating condition. I didn't have my camera to take any pics of the tree at the time. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 21, 2010)

*Leaf ID*



deevo said:


> Okay, so I can't find the name of the tree this leaf belongs to! I looked in all my books and tree id guide. Anyone shed some light? First I thought it was a honey locust...but it's not.  It's a large tree that I am doing some dead wooding on next week. It's all going to come down eventually due to it's deteriorating condition. I didn't have my camera to take any pics of the tree at the time.
> Thanks in advance



Looks to be Pecan (carya illinoensis) if you have them far north.


----------



## Upidstay (Oct 21, 2010)

www.arborday.org has a nice tree ID feature to it.


----------



## deevo (Oct 21, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> Looks to be Pecan (carya illinoensis) if you have them far north.



Yeah, I googled it, and that's what the tree looks like. Not a whole lot of em around here. Thanks for that!


----------



## ATH (Oct 21, 2010)

Probably too far north for pecan - maybe bitternut hickory (_Carya cordiformis_) or red hickory (_Carya ovalis[/i)??_


----------



## ray benson (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like the hickory or ash family.


----------



## deevo (Oct 23, 2010)

ray benson said:


> Looks like the hickory or ash family.



http://www.sfrc.ufl.edu/4h/Pignut_hickory/pignhick.htm 

:agree2:Yeah think we narrowed it down. I'll take a picture later in the week, going to remove some dead limbs on it to start.


----------



## firewood guy (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe too far north for Pecan sp, but with that bi-pinnate leaf it could be Fraxinus sp (ash), or poss Juglans sp (walnut). I would need more pics to help identify. I own a nursery in California ( high desert, NOT L.A.!) Did it produce any type of seed or nut?


----------



## deevo (Nov 1, 2010)

firewood guy said:


> Maybe too far north for Pecan sp, but with that bi-pinnate leaf it could be Fraxinus sp (ash), or poss Juglans sp (walnut). I would need more pics to help identify. I own a nursery in California ( high desert, NOT L.A.!) Did it produce any type of seed or nut?



Yeah, looked around the other day when we were doing a trimming job next door, there were so many leaves on the ground and didn't find much. Should know this week if I got the job to remove it, it's dying and growing into the side of the eaves!


----------



## treeseer (Nov 1, 2010)

deevo said:


> Should know this week if I got the job to remove it, it's dying and growing into the side of the eaves!


Maybe someone else will get the job to prune it. :yoyo:

Why does it look to you like it's dying?


----------



## deevo (Nov 1, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Maybe someone else will get the job to prune it. :yoyo:
> 
> Why does it look to you like it's dying?



We did some pruning to it last week, large vertical cracks up 2 of the 5 leader branches and crown has a lot of dead wood. Might be using a bucket or lift to speed things up for removal. Also it's growing into the eaves of the house. I was thinking about a crane, but not enough room for the guy I use to set up.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 27, 2010)

Look for a nut or shell on the ground. Identification of the seed will confirm what the tree is. Pecan and Bitternut hickory are totally different nuts.


----------

